# Хребтовый синдром



## Livesee (15 Дек 2009)

Что ж, приятно хотя бы осознать, что не один такой...
Выкладываю свою историю. Она особенно интересна, потому что мне уже удавалось избавиться от этого синдрома... Но я так ничему и не научился. Пытаюсь избавиться вновь. 

Ладно, по порядку.

Я родился с атопическим дерматитом. Всё детство и школьные годы я находился в "психически угнетенном" состоянии. Семейная проблема. 
Страшные расчесы на теле радостей не добавляли.

Под конец школьных лет меня прорвало, и я избавился от "гнета". Я стал активным, в каких-то вещах лидирующим и очень жизнененасытным.
Я круто играл в футбол, я поступил в МФТИ, я собрал свою музыкальную группу, сочинял и пел. Я с удовольствием раскручивал мир вокруг себя до невероятных скоростей.
И как-то мне удавалось гармонично двигаться вперед, компенсируя перенапряги позитивными эмоциями.
Как будто счастливая звезда вела меня по жизни - всё складывалось замечательно.

Я слыл веселым, энергичным, открытым и добрым человеком.

Но, как известно, за белой полосой однажды наступает темная. Наступила она довольно поздно - я заканчивал аспирантуру МФТИ и готовился к защите.
В жизни стали сгущаться краски... В семье обострились проблемы; работа, где я писал кандидатскую, всячески пыталась помешать мне с защитой кандидатской из-за прав на патент; а в студии звукозаписи не было никакого прогресса.
Практически по всем направлениям я зашел в тупик.

Кроме того меня начали накрывать состояния, подобные тем, что описывают здесь посетители (свои симптомы опишу ниже).

Есть у меня один большой минус - это гигантская сила воли. Почему минус, потому что всегда кажется, что можно всё вытащить на своём хребте (к вопросу о хребте)...

Я защитил кандидатскую диссертацию на последнем издыхании.

Проснулся на следующее утро и понял, что никуда я не пойду.
Это был январь 2004-ого.
Меня шатает, шая каменная и т.д. Как у всех, опять же.
Честно говоря я уже до этого ощущал некий дискомфорт, но тут организм понял - время расслабиться. И накрыло по полной.

Я поступил очень правильно тогда (благо была возможность) - я уволился с работы, порвал отношения с музыкальным коллективом и заперся в комнатке дома.
Мир был раскручен до сумасшедшей скорости, и его нужно было притормозить.
Три месяца я играл в Цивилизацию 3 на сложнейшем уровне. Остальное время ел, спал, и лежал в ванной. Я с детства любил лежать в ванной, поскольку горячая вода глубоко расслабляла тело. Лежал часто и подолгу.
Мне не хотелось видеть людей. Однажды пришлось присматривать за монтажником стиральной машины - меня так зашатало всего, что я чуть не бахнулся. Но ничего, оперся о стенку и терпеливо дождался окончания работ.

Через три месяца я получил глубокое удовлетворение от победы в игре и мне впервые захотелось на улицу. И тут мне очень повезло сразу наткнуться на правильного для такой ситуации человека. Он видел что мне плохо. А его мир был очень спокоен и размерен. И он за все время, которое мы стали подолгу проводить вместе, не сказал мне ни разу про моё состояние. Мы с ним много гуляли по воздуху, стреляли из пневматики по бутылкам, катались на велосипеде и пили массандровский портвейн. Вечерами мы тусовались с друзьями. 
В мае я съездил в поход в Крым на 2 недельки и мне стало значительно лучше.
Я начал замечать, что изрядная доза алкоголя полностью убирает "хребтовый синдром". Но еще лучше его убирала хорошая порцейка марихуанны.
Не подумайте слишком плохо. Наоборот, мой мир начал расцветать. Я жил ожиданием вечера, тусовок, песен под гитару... 

Покой начал возвращаться в мою душу, но физически лучше без допинга никак не становилось. Хотя я уже и перестал ждать тогда, когда же станет лучше...

И вот в июле произошел странный случай. В виде шутки мне дали затянуться сальвией (многократный экстракт шалфея). Трехмерный мир развернулся в плоскость и исчезло эго. Ничего в ничем, и так минут 10-15.
Когда я полностью пришел в себя, я был охвачен лишь одной мыслью - как же прекрасен этот трехмерный мир таковым, какой он есть, со всеми его проблемами...
Через несколько дней после этого случая я проснулся в ванной от потрясающего ощущения - мой мозг был в полном безмолвии и от этого по телу разливалась эйфория. Я был потрясен.
Через пару дней наступило то самое утро, которое я никогда не забуду. Я был полон сил и жизни, шею ничего не сковывало, никаких головокружений и шатаний. Полнейший порядок.
Пару раз после этого ощущения пытались вернуться в стрессовых ситуациях, но я бил сильнее. Я начал набирать жизненную энергию ото дня ко дню. В сентябре того года я был полностью готов к активной жизни.
От алкоголя и марихуанны не осталось и следа. Я был готов к "чистой" жизни.

Я устроился на текущую работу. У меня было столько сил, что я с легкостью работал за десятерых. Я начал быстро прогрессировать по служебной лестнице. Ко мне вернулось желание творить - я написал много новых песен и стихов. В общем, жизнь наладилась.

Я начал ходить в качалку и привел себя в весьма неплохую форму. Это тоже прибавило тонуса.

Через пару-тройку лет опять пошел перекос. Я начал много на себя брать... Я вновь ввязался в занятия музыкой. 
Меня начала затягивать рутина...
И жаль, что к тому моменту я все еще не занимался психологической составляющей своей личности.
Я очень рефлексивный (но это всё я пойму позднее).

Неожиданно я вновь начал испытывать давно забытые симптомы (где-то окрябрь 2006)... Мы поехали с друзьями в отпуск в Китай, дикарями. Поездка была потрясающей. Я вообще много путешествовал, но точно могу сказать, что Китай - это самая богатая страна в плане достопримечательностей. Там мы тоже много пили, курили марихуанну, и один раз я попробовал ЛСД на вершинах с буддийскими храмами... Ощущения были очень странные - меня частенько разбирало на частички, я забывал, как брать сигарету, или одевать рюкзак... Весь день мне было очень тяжело... Но буквально через несколько дней меня вновь стала переполнять жизненная энергия. Вернулся я в Россию на фантастическом подъеме.

2007 год обернулся для меня задом.
Так получилось, что в один момент меня обломали с давно обещанной перспективой (из-за смены руководства) и бросили на сложнейший проект. Сейчас в той ситуации я бы просто уволился без раздумий.

С июля 2007 года я был каждый день в стрессе.
Тяжелейший проект, а я его руководитель.
А тут еще так получилось, что я начал заниматься профессиональным вокалом, стал ездить в джазовый колледж на Третьяковку... Плюс на репетиции.
Ритм жизни был сумасшедший...
Теперь я делал так: как только начинала каменеть шея, я всё бросал и ехал в спортклуб. После активных занятий спортом и сауны мне становилось значительно легче. 
Футбол вообще оздаравливал меня на весь день вперед.
На очередном стрессовом собрании где-то в феврале 2008 года я понял, что даром мне это всё не пройдет. Я попросил снять меня с проекта, но другого человека не было. 
В апреле 2008 года во время игры в футбол на ровном месте у меня происходит разрыв крестообразной связки колена, плюс как результат частичное усечение мениска. Спорт резко сводится до нуля. При этом внутри ощущение сумасшедше разогнанной жизни...
После операции мне сразу предлагают более спокойную позицию на работе. Более того, в течении месяца я занимался только своими делами... Но я чувствовал, что нервная система серьезно повреждена.
В июне 2008 года я женился и на свадьбе меня периодически неестественно пробивала судорога то ли в шее, то ли в голове.
Июль-август 2009 - свадебное путешествие в Перу. Ночевки в автобусах, много смен высот, частая смена мест - сплошная нагрузка на организм, никакого отдыха. Мы приезжаем на Мачу Пикчу и я понимаю, что мне всё равно.
Как когда теща спрашивает - будешь бутерброд с чем-то, скажем, колбасой? А хз... Мне всё равно... 
И такое состояние было на репетициях... 
Я понимал, что я потерял способность доносить свои идеи до сердец друзей... Мои глаза остекленели.
В октябре 2008 года у отца случается инсульт с потерей зрения и памяти. Я через ночь ночую в больнице на протяжении месяца. При этом внутри семьи тяжелые отношения и вот тут что-то екнуло, и я снова сломался...

У меня болеет отец, при этом с матерью и старшим братом (13 лет разницы) еще с детства отношения мягко говоря натянутые, а проще говоря - детская психическая травма.  
Я всех ненавижу в офисе.
У меня непонимание с группой.
У меня нет спорта и нет футбола.
И что-то пробилось в стрессоустойчивости. Как "пробитый боксер". Малейший стресс становился непереносим.
Всё, что у меня было желанного - это жена. Всё остальное меня разрушало.

В ноябре 2008 я стал замечать головокружения, шаткость и скованность шеи. Силы стали меня покидать. В носу что-то постоянно набухает, как отёк. При малейшей нервозности спазм и помутнение, как будто хочется упасть в обморок.
Не могу ложку с супом поднести ко рту - руку охватывает судорога.
Трудно разговаривать с людьми, иногда реально как будто что-то с ушами. Часть предложения не понимаешь. Трудно концентрироваться на их речи, невозможно спокойно сидеть и смотреть - хочется ерзать.
При взгляде глаза в глаза - спазм и сильный приступ шаткости.
Постоянное напряжение. Реально как чем-то накачали.

На репетиции при пропевании высоких нот на несколько секунд сильно повело... Я пошел к врачу.

Обнаружили кисту в носовой пазухе.

Январь 2009 - операция по зачистке кисты, гайморровых пахух и выпрямление перегородки.

Состояние вернулось через неделю после выписки.
Непрерывное.

Пропиваем курс антидепрессантов Ixel (февраль - май). Нет эффекта.
При этом посещаем гастроэнтеролога и лечим дисбактериоз. Пропиваем гептрал для печени.

При этом постоянно пьем груду витаминов, кислородо-обогащающих и прочих сосудистых - всем известный стандартный набор.

В июле летим на 3 недели в Грецию на родоновые термальные источники. 
Нормально себя чувствую лишь после изрядной дозы вискаря, или приличного матча в водное поло.
Однажды иду в СПА. Горячая ванная, массаж, обертывание. Вечером начинает страшно болеть голова.


----------



## Livesee (15 Дек 2009)

В августе везу более-менее восстанавливающегося отца, мать и брата на машине на родину в Чувашию. Сам там сто лет не был, в деревне.
На обратном пути в машине происходит страшный скандал.

Через неделю попадаю в больницу с острой болью в пояснице. МРТ поясницы показывает - маленькая грыжа Шорля и два диска слегка сместились. В больнице мне под капельницей дополнительно пролечивают сосуды головы (страшно подавленное состояние, тяжеленная голова, сильнейшая шаткость и головокружения).

Делаем МРТ головы - чисто.

Выясняем, что позвоночные артерии работают неодинаково. Одна что-то там со скоростью 5 (не развилась с детства), а вторая со скоростью 35...

В сентябре садимся на очередные антидепрессанты - коаксил.
При этом психически уже такое невыносимое состояние, что через некоторое время дополнительно пьем релиум.

Эта парочка снимает мне все психические расстройства (тяжело год ходить с налитой головой и каменной шеей). Остаются все те симптомы, что я описал выше.

В ноябре у меня рождается дочка.
Я начинаю ходить в спортклуб и мне постепенно вновь становится хуже...
Особенно плохо на следующий день после занятия - иммунитет падает - жуткие расчесы по ночам после занятий. Атопический дерматит вернулся. И шея вновь окаменела и вновь дискомфорт зашкаливает.

Направлен к мануальному терапевту - прошел 2 процедуры (из 5-ти) на все 3 отдела позвоночника. Пока всё так же плохо.
Сейчас пью мидокалм и кетотифен (от дерматита).

С сентября занимаюсь аутогенными тренировками, да и вообще делаю большой упор на расслабление и на тренировку личности. 
Я сейчас не могу всё бросить - у меня семья. Я должен в любом состоянии работать.

Я для себя решил так: природа этой болезни - психосоматика.
Нужно выработать новый навык психического реагирования на негативы.

Я был вынужден перестать петь. Совсем. Слишком дискомфортно при пении.

Как только будет можно после мануального, я вновь пойду в спортклуб и прокачаюсь.

Жизнь на работе и вокруг себя к данному моменту я организовал так, чтобы было минимум стресса.

Я разобрался со своей семьей.

У меня всё более-менее в порядке.

Я буду жить, любоваться дочкой и женой, ходить в спорт-клуб.
И, видимо, в один момент нужно будет вновь применить шоковую терапию, чтобы перезапустить психические начала.

И больше ничего подобного в жизни не допускать.
Для укрепления личности я глубоко занялся медитациями.

P.S.: Проблема эта сложная и неоднозначная. Кто-то говорит, что виной всему Синдром Хронической Усталости. Некоторые даже утверждают, что у него природа вирусная. 
Много разных мнений.
Я не рекомендую никому повторять того, что я делал с собой. 
Но важно оставить след, что так было. Вдруг кому-то этот опыт поможет.
Я сейчас не могу бухать и курить марихуанну, потому что у меня семья и работа. А значит я буду лечиться традиционно - вот мой выбор (хоть я и знаю, что бухло расслабляет и снимает синдром). Это моя воля.
Но склоняюсь я к психосоматической природе заболевания. Напряженные мышцы шеи предают внутреннее напряжение. И вот они друг друга еще больше напрягают, пережимая кровоток - замкнутый круг. Привычка находиться в напряжении.
А должна быть привычка "не париться".
Если такой психический навык придет на место текущего, то мышцы шеи расслабятся.


----------



## Natalia (23 Дек 2009)

Все очень знакомо.... Но есть методы механически расслабить мышцы шеи, а там и с психикой станет легче, когда голову отпускает, т. е. приток и отток крови соответствует нормальному течению мыслей, все становиться на свои места, а вообще после этих состояний происходит переоценка ценностей и это здорово! Мы слишком много "загоняемся" не по делу...


----------



## Livesee (24 Дек 2009)

Наталья, пока из "механических" методов я обнаружил только релиум и горячую ванную. 
Вы знаете иные способы?


----------



## Natalia (25 Дек 2009)

Обнаружила доктора с мягкими мануальными техниками, нажимает в районе перехода шеи и головы, боковые мышцы шеи давит, а еще лопаточно-подъязычные существют и тоже укороченные и спазмированные у людей, которые слишком много на себя взваливают..


----------



## Livesee (18 Янв 2010)

Потихоньку лечусь от неврозов, начинаю чувствовать себя значительно лучше!



Natalia написал(а):


> Обнаружила доктора с мягкими мануальными техниками, нажимает в районе перехода шеи и головы, боковые мышцы шеи давит, а еще лопаточно-подъязычные существют и тоже укороченные и спазмированные у людей, которые слишком много на себя взваливают..


----------



## sawa (20 Янв 2010)

При неврозе имеется более или менее выраженное тревожно-напряженная готовность-ожидание ухудшения состояния. Раз уж Вы решили заняться медитативными техниками, то попробуйте "Внутреннюю улыбку" для изменения общего фона.


----------



## Livesee (20 Янв 2010)

Спасибо за совет! Я уже достиг позитивного мышления 

Ожидания ухудшения состояния нет, у меня даже со сном нет проблем.
А вот тревожно-напряженное состояние было очень сильным. При взгляде в глаза другому человеку внутренняя дрожь переходила в какую-то конвульсию. При этом мозгом я понимал, что опасности нет.

Успешно выбираюсь потихоньку...


----------



## Charlito (24 Фев 2010)

Рассказ позитивный. История почти как у меня, даже пение совпадает 
Получил ВНЖ в другой стране (мечта детства), не мог поверить в это, думал, где же заковырка, через месяц мерцательная аритмия, скитания по врачам, которые ничего не нашли, уход в здоровье и теперь совершенно разбитый. 
Скажи кто полгода назад, что стану таким - плюнул бы в лицо, не задумываясь 

Одна надежда остается, что все это следствие нервного напряжения на фоне ожидаемого переезда, если же окажется что не так - то и черт его знает что дальше и делать...
у меня это все еще и ипохондрией отягощается после "мерцалки", постоянно кажется, что причина в других реальных болезнях...Жуть...
Та же мерцалка не дает алкоголем постоянно снимать - страшно, хотя эффект поразительный, всего полбутылки водки и другой человек


----------



## Charlito (27 Фев 2010)

Вообще спасибо огромное.

Самое, что больше всего тяготит в этом состояние - непонимание других людей. Оно может проявляться совершенно по разному, но это все равно будет непонимание. Спектр широкий - от прямого "ты че как баба" до просто дискомфорта в компании, когда понимаешь, что ты уже не можешь вести себя там так, как твои товарищи привыкли (не можешь петь всю ночь напролет, например). Я таким образом перестал общаться с большей половиной из своего круга.
Постепенно вообще перестаешь это понимание даже искать как среди близких так и среди врачей.

И реально гораздо легче становится, когда узнаешь, что ты не один.


----------

